# Truck alignment: How hazardous when towing?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Aligning of some trucks is much more involved and specific to brand of the vehicle.
Regardless of brand though a truck alignment on a 3/4 or 1-ton truck can cost more like $500.00+ 
It is labor intensive and special machinery is needed.
You need to take the truck to a truck shop that does alignments, not Sears or Pep Boys Auto Care Centers...They do cars *not *HD trucks!

The pull you mention can be had from shifted tire belts, warped rotors, out of round brake drums, bad bearings or worn front end parts or more _or_ a combination of things...all need careful inspection to determine what is creating that pull.
It could also be because the brakes may not be properly adjusted if shoes are used...
So many variables.
The one constant though is the vehicle needs looking at now not later for road safety, good braking and consistent tire wear.
How hazardous is it...._*very!!*_
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I have to agree with horselovinguy, it's not necessarily the alignment causing the pull to the right although when I got my 3/4 ton Ram I assumed the same thing.

Turned out that the front brake pads and rotors were almost completely gone and what rotor was left was warped. It was an $800 job to get the brakes done right.

After the brake job, the truck started pulling again although not nearly as bad as before. Shortly after one of the wheel bearings locked up completely (thankfully I wasn't driving fast!) and that was another $600.

So....although I understand your concern (this isn't safe for people or horses!) you could end up paying for an alignment (not cheap!) and still not have the problem solved!


----------



## rth (Mar 15, 2017)

*Truck alignment hazard*



> So....although I understand your concern (this isn't safe for people or horses!) you could end up paying for an alignment (not cheap!) and still not have the problem solved!


Cost isn't a problem where real safety is the issue (I say while crying into my wallet). The truck also has a cracked windshield, the passenger side window doesn't go up or down without convincing, there's no AC, and it's rusting out under the second or third coat of cheap paint. Just feels like a newish truck is the real solution.

I'm going to risk the (righteous) wrath of all of you by additionally mentioning that the trailer has thrown a different wheel from a different axle twice in the last year or two. No one killed, no injuries. And the fender on one side is held on by clean living and good wishes. If I could impose myself into the situation I'd just do some inspection and maintenance myself. But the owner is a "can do" lady, and I need a way to phrase the lack of maintenance issue in a non-imposing, nonthreatening way.

So I guess I'm asking for your peaceful approach to help me fix this problem. Even offering to do it myself at my own expense is likely to rub the wrong way. People with people skills, please give me guidance.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if it's your wife it's a very simple: "i love you i'm taking the truck to the mechanic next week, easier to pay for some new parts instead of finding a new wife"

then if your mechanic has time and is good with trailers, hook up the trailer and take that in at the same time have the wheel bearings, brakes, and tires checked on that too

when it comes to flat out safety issues, my wife knows that I don't mess around, sounds like it's time for you and your wife to sit down put get some quotes to figure out if it's more economical to keep piecing this truck back together or upgrade


----------



## rth (Mar 15, 2017)

The truck and trailer isn't ours. It's owned, driven by, and maintained by the nice lady my wife rides with. Interposing myself as Mr. Safety will take some delicacy. Has anyone had this situation? How did you avoid an altercation?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I am* not* diplomatic, more like the bull running loose in the china shop..

I would just talk with the woman about some things you've noticed. 
Things she may not actually be aware of as she drives her daily driver and just gets complacent about...
When it is your horses and the lives of those you love involved you need sometimes to be a little more pushy and "enlightening" of facts.
She may not know, or she may be ignoring.
Either way though she puts herself and horse and your wife at risk when they are cruising the highways together...
:runninghorse2:...


----------

